Ask HN: Which cool sideprojects have stood the test of time? - TekMol
======
mattbgates
I created MyPost in 2015... never advertised it, save for a few mentions on
Twitter and Hacker News. Lets you create a web page in seconds.

4,000+ posts created and being used worldwide.. I've seen as far as Russia,
South Africa, Philippines. Free to use.

So I feel that it has definitely stood the test of time if people are still
using it.

[https://mypost.io](https://mypost.io)

~~~
stevekemp
Something similar happened to me with
[https://markdownshare.com/](https://markdownshare.com/) \- I didn't really
promote it, but I see it being used from all over the world.

~~~
bnycum
Your HTML is being served as plain text for me. Tried with both Chrome and
Safari on my Mac. Funny enough Chrome just displays the HTML in the browser,
while Safari downloads the HTML file. Sounds like a cool service though.

~~~
stevekemp
Weird, checking with curl I see the content-type is set correctly, and seems
to work with chrome/firefox/lynx on my linux system.

I'll try to dig deeper in the near future, but without a mac I might be out of
luck :/

------
SirLJ
Stock trading robots: I have been running them for a long time with great
success turning my full time job into a side project of sorts...

It is based on fear and greed, so I project to run for a long time still...
maybe until the real AI take over the stock market... or maybe the AI will
also be afraid and greedy like its human parents... so it might run some more
:-)

~~~
infiniteseeker
Could you please give a high level overview on how one can get started with
this? Im new to trading and learning valuation etc. I wouldnt mind writing my
own bot and playing with various scenarios!

Thanks!!

~~~
SirLJ
OK, high level: you came up with a sound idea about trading strategy and go
and backtest it for AT LEAST one market cycle, the more you test the
better/robust your system is going to be... After you find a working one, you
set your risk level, e.g. what percentage from your capital to risk per trade,
the best to start is to use Kelly criterion (usually half Kelly for the stock
market) and you go from there...

------
yitchelle
Re-implemented David Seah's compact calendar (1) in Google Calendar (2) back
in 2011. Still see the occasional email showing folks doing edits to it.

(1) - [https://davidseah.com/node/compact-
calendar/](https://davidseah.com/node/compact-calendar/) (2) -
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am_V7PF...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Am_V7PFx52iddGVTNmRFRXpWbEw2SDlGRXVMMWVLY0E&hl=en_US)

------
NameNickHN
Disposable mail account that expires after 60 minutes. Costs $60 to host and
generates a monthly revenue of $200. It doesn't require any involvement on my
part anymore.

~~~
stealthcat
If I were to start such service today how should I do it? Is SEO the only way?
Now if I google "temporary email", top results rarely changes

~~~
NameNickHN
I a saturated market, you'll need marketing. SEO should be part of that.

------
matchmike1313
I have been running AutoLytx my side-project for 3 years strong now.

